# Cube Sting 140 SL oder Santa Cruz 5010 C S



## Gixxa06 (15. Januar 2021)

Hallo,

ich stehe kurz vor dem Kauf von einem der genannten Bikes in Größe S für meine Frau (1.60m, SL 76 ca. 60kg). Sie ist Anfängerin, hat aber schon etwas Erfahrung auf Trails und im Bikepark sammeln können. In meinen Augen sind die beiden Bikes super Allrounder. Mir stellt sich die Frage ob das Santa Cruz 5010 C S den Mehrpreis von knapp 1000€ (habe ein gutes Angebot bekommen) wert ist und ob ein Anfänger überhaupt den Unterschied in Sachen Geometrie und Ausstattung wirklich merkt. Probefahrt ist leider nicht möglich.


----------



## scubasigi_73 (16. Januar 2021)

Eindeutig das Santa 5010, damit wird sie länger glücklich sein. War beim Kauf auch Anfängerin, fahre es in S und bin begeistert. 

Wenn man auf beiden Bikes sitzt, merkt man den Unterschied (hab auch ein Cube HT) sofort. Das Santa hat eine moderne Geometrie, geht super im Uphill und Downhill und der Hinterbau ist ein Traum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fasani (27. Januar 2021)

Damit Dir die Entscheidung jetzt nicht leichter wird: ich hab mich auf dem Santa nicht wohl gefühlt, da reichte tatsächlich schon das Probesitzen im Laden. 🤗

War dann im Endeffekt nicht so schlimm, mein Konto hat's gefreut, jetzt fahr ich ein weniger sexy Rädchen, aber das fahr ich wenigstens. Viel Spaß beim Suchen, ich hab's gehasst, die Ausprobiererei. 😂


----------

